# Post Brexit Tax Status



## Do28 (Dec 21, 2010)

Due to Brexit I have registered under the withdrawal agreement for residency. I work for a UK company but worldwide on contracts as a pilot on PAYE. My primary home and my wife are UK based but I spend up to 6 months a year in our apartment and my wife comes over but stays within the 90/180 days and remote works.

As I am not here more than 183 days in a year do I still stay with the UK on Payroll or do I need to register and pay tax here in Spain instead? My company are totally relaxed about it as we have many people in the same position and they just get an NT tax code. I spoke to a Spanish accountant and they said I don't need to register for tax but I would like to garner other opinions as well!!


----------

